# Texting VS Morse Code



## Theognome (Feb 9, 2009)

This is interesting...

[video=youtube;AhsSgcsTMd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhsSgcsTMd4[/video]


Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2009)

That is one of my favourite YouTube videos.

73


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm glad he won! I hate texting!


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 9, 2009)

Qsl


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting. My dad was looking at that same video last night... but somehow I doubt he found it here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2009)

The moral of this video is that phones should have two buttons: one for on/off and another for sending messages via morse code.

To utilize a cell phone you must go to a 3 month course to gain proficiency in sending and receiving the code. Longer if you're not sharp.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The moral of this video is that phones should have two buttons: one for on/off and another for sending messages via morse code.
> 
> To utilize a cell phone you must go to a 3 month course to gain proficiency in sending and receiving the code. Longer if you're not sharp.



Or, some computer science student somewhere should perfect an iPhone app that allows one to send text messages by tapping morse code on the screen, automatically compensating for variations in the user's entry speed.

They probably already have one, actually...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > The moral of this video is that phones should have two buttons: one for on/off and another for sending messages via morse code.
> ...



Why do you need an app at all? All you need is one tone. You could use most cell phones now if you wanted to communicate via Morse code with a friend that can actually understand what you're sending.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 9, 2009)

It would have been interesting to see how far the texting team got with the message.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2009)

Notice the record by the texter - he typed a 160 character message in 57 seconds.

High Speed Telegraphy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Record is around 300 characters/min for some categories and nearly twice that for others.

The texters had no chance.

The Morse code team had the advantage of receiving characters real time.

It would be hard to ascertain how far the other team got because all the work was on the sending end. Once he hit send the other guy had to wait for the carrier to get the message to him. In fact, what a "lame" record for him: "I received the message...."


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



To convert it to a text message. I'm thinking Morse --> ASCII --> text message.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2009)




----------

